# carrotwood tree



## del schisler (Jul 27, 2014)

i have a carrotwood tree i am taking down is their any wood value to it, it is big enough to get a few board's out of it, it is a invasive species in florida , illegal to plant or sell or transplant in florida , just didn't want to just send it to the junk place, it is from australia , thanks del


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 27, 2014)

Sounds interesting. Cut it up and show us some pics.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 27, 2014)

I wonder if it is orange color wood. Is it a hard wood? Post up some pictures.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

Pictures man.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

I found a piece online. If yours looks anything like this I'd say get all you can . . .





This was harvested in or around Melbourne Beach FL. Found it on this site.

http://www.woodsculptress.com/index.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## del schisler (Jul 28, 2014)

thanks for the reply's when i cut it down i will know more,


----------

